# Couple of questions



## Nate Johnson (Feb 19, 2022)

Regarding Staffpad - anyone run this without sample playback? Is it's performance tied to that concept - meaning, do I still need to get a high-powered tablet if I don't want to deal with samples (or any audio for that matter)? I'm guessing that even without sample playback, the concept of putting pen to tablet and its conversion still demands something of a CPU.


----------

